# winter south texas tarpon



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

Sandy G with nice tarpon a couple weeks a go fishing with Rick


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's a fun size to catch. Congratulations.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

awsome cant wait for my first


----------

